# Nail Shape



## divadoll (Aug 23, 2011)

What do you think of this nail shape?


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 23, 2011)

It looks cool, but I imagine myself snagging it on everything.  The nail art is amazing.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 23, 2011)

I like the art but not the nail shape.  I cant help but think that I would constantly scratch myself or my kids.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd have a persistent urge to chew those corners off.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 23, 2011)

Art is great, shape makes me cringe.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Aug 23, 2011)

Reminds me of flippers!


----------



## angels41105 (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah its cool to look at and gives you space for art but i know i'd be scrapping myself.


----------



## LipglossJunket1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Not a big fan, but they are better than having natural spoon nails that grow up into the air.  LOL!


----------



## angels41105 (Aug 24, 2011)

... natural spoon nails....


----------



## spittingpink (Aug 24, 2011)

thats  my fave nail shape. like a really natural look though.

Ignore the somewhat chipped nail varnish that I need to take off tonite! lol


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 24, 2011)

Not for me! I prefer the look of a "squoval" shape, although my nails always end up being more oval because even slightly squared off nails seem to catch on everything. I'd love to get mine more squared though...


----------



## VittoriaMina19 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow



 I'd be scratching myself with those! My nails are a kinda of mix between Square, Oval and Squoval. I think...


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 25, 2011)

It seems like you can scratch people to death with those edges...I like the designs but not a fan of the shape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 25, 2011)

yikes! doesn't seem functional. idk how i'd be able to take a decent shower with those nails lol


----------



## TINIZINE (Aug 26, 2011)

LOVE the art! i could do without the shape, though. I'm a fan of the rounded nail, myself. &lt;3TZ


----------



## princessmayhem (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't like the shape but the art is cool. I prefer my nails squared or squoval depending on length.

****Love and Nailpolish****


----------



## tangerinex3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't like them. . . Personally. They look like they would hurt when getting scratched on accident.


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 12, 2011)

They look too artsy-fartsy. Personally, I love natural shape.


----------



## KitaRei (Sep 14, 2011)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not for me! I prefer the look of a "squoval" shape, although my nails always end up being more oval because even slightly squared off nails seem to catch on everything. I'd love to get mine more squared though...


This!


----------

